# When is it safe to disbud a Nigerian Dwarf?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all! 
My doe Squeaks had two boys about a week ago. One is polled however the other isn't. I've never had purebreds Nigerian kids that weren't polled, (I've only ever had 3 kids and one we bought. ) so I'm definitely not an expert on it! 
You can feel the kid's horn buds coming in, but I'm afraid they may be to close to his eyes.
Thanks in advance! 
@OldTurtleMom


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As soon as you can feel horn buds coming through, you need to disbud. Especially males. I'm not understanding the close to the eyes part. You may want someone experienced to look at him and explain the horns better. But get him disbudded now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen...Also do choose someone who has done disbudding many times, a person with experience. Get references or see their work. Not everyone is good at the job, that includes most vets.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks all! 
We have an incredibly experienced breeder who disbuds our goats. She has never failed us, and only charges $10 a goat! We took our kid to her place yesterday and he was perfectly fine. 
Thank you!


----------



## Chris Black (Apr 12, 2020)

Just did mine at 3 weeks! Was on the fence, but it went fine. Local Critter Fixers Vet did it.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Chris Black said:


> Just did mine at 3 weeks! Was on the fence, but it went fine. Local Critter Fixers Vet did it.


Very nice! All of my babies have recovered very well from the disbudding experience. 
I'm glad everything went well for your goats! It is always scary to see them next to that hot iron! :hide:
And that horrible screaming makes me sad. I'm very thankful the lady who we pay to do our disbudding does it quick and easily. I feel so bad to see them cry. :imsorry:

They always recover fine in the end.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

I know you already had him done, but for future reference we disbud most of the bucklings at 2-3 days old. Many of ours are born with horn buds. Ours are all ND.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

NDinKY said:


> I know you already had him done, but for future reference we disbud most of the bucklings at 2-3 days old. Many of ours are born with horn buds. Ours are all ND.


Thank you!
We usually have to do our Nubian/Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf cross kid(s) at about 2-3 days old as well.


----------



## Bunker Hill Babies (Feb 25, 2018)

Why is it important to debud babies ?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If your goats are dairy, most buyers do not want horns. Also, you don't want them to swing around while you are milking and hit you. Disbudded dairy kids sells better as well.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

:up::nod:
Also, kids/does/bucks with horns can not be registered with the American Dairy Goat Association.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You can register, just not show the large breeds. No idea about the Nigerians. 

I'm hoping Adga changes their horned stance with regard to showing. (They won't, but I can hope!)


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

I am dreading doing disbudding. My does are due in March and April. I dint know anyone close enough and the vets here dont seem real knowlegable. I will have to do it myself and hurry up and order an iron etc. I dread it though.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Me too, I hate it. But, after several hundred, I'm resigned to the fact that I have to grit my teeth and do it. It is over quickly. The sooner you do it, the better and they recover really quickly! 

Watch videos and ask questions. It isn't as bad as your mind makes it out to be. (I continually tell myself that! ha ha).


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

What age do you disbud your kids?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Anywhere from one day old and up. As soon as you feel horn buds, you need to disbud. Males always show up quickly and it is very important to disbud right away.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you. What suze iron til for Nigerian Dwarfs and for Lamanchas? I have both so...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We use the 1/2 inch tip on all our goats. We have Nigerians, LaManchas and mixes.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Thatd great! I was afraid I would have to buy two different sizes lol. Do you need to hold it for a shorter amt of time on the nigerians w a bigger iron tip?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely not. You need a good copper ring around those buds and size of goat makes no difference.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

We did our little buckling. He seemed pretty unfazed by it once he was no longer restrained. I am still traumatized lol.


----------



## jvandyke (Apr 15, 2021)

Mine were disbudded at 1 week old


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They dislike being held more than the iron.


----------

